# DIY Plant Substrate



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=859697


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I used Safe-T-Sorb bought it i think 40 lbs for 5 bucks at tractor supply. It looks similar to flourite but a little lighter in weight and color. 1 bag worked for my 40b. Littly blurry taken with cell phone. 


here is a picture of tank


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

I use Kitty diggins' unscented kitty litter. $.98 for 7lbs from Wal-Mart, the same stuff as Saf-t-sorb and, is darker.



Bump: I use Kitty diggins' unscented kitty litter. $.98 for 7lbs from Wal-Mart, the same stuff as Saf-t-sorb and, is darker.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

HDBenson - (don't want to hijack) What floaters do you have in the referenced tanks?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

grizzly_a said:


> HDBenson - (don't want to hijack) What floaters do you have in the referenced tanks?


Spirodella polyrhyza... "Giant Duckweed"...

Bump: Spirodella left and, Lemna right


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

kitty litter? Doesnt it break down or leech chemicals into the water?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, kitty litter eventually breaks down, but, so do many other clay substrates. Yes, in a sense it does leech chemicals. Montmorillonite clays both ABsorb and ADsorb nutrients in the water column. When nutrients are high it absorbs these - when low/non-exitent it adsorbs(releases) nutrients. It also wreaks havoc on GH/KH for a while but, as mentioned in the thread I linked there are easy ways to get around this.


----------

